# Snake ID please



## Stevo2 (Jan 16, 2015)

Confirmatory ID please from the Townsville area - Keelback, right?


----------



## FlakJacketPro (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes, it's a keelback.
Rough scaled snakes lack a loreal scale.


----------

